# Post Quotes



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Can someone explain how these notifactions work? i thought you get a notification when someone quotes ure post but i get them all the time from threads i dont even post in :confused1:


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

Sounds broke but ive never had any notifications like you describe, I notice there is a section where it shows you quotes of friends though maybe that?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone explain how these notifactions work? i thought you get a notification when someone quotes ure post but i get them all the time from threads i dont even post in :confused1:


U have to click on the quotes tab- it doesn't take u to that tab automatically


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Mr_Morocco said:


> Can someone explain how these notifactions work? i thought you get a notification when someone quotes ure post but i get them all the time from threads i dont even post in :confused1:


When you say you get them all the time, what exactly are you referring to?

Emails?

Entries in the Notifications menu at the top?


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Fatstuff said:


> U have to click on the quotes tab- it doesn't take u to that tab automatically


^^ this, tuck me a small while to figure it out, theres tabs when you click the link, quotes,mentions etc


----------

